# Paperwork



## Rob Broad (Jul 19, 2004)

How many school owners use their paperwork to keep statistics of where they have been and where they are going?


----------



## lvwhitebir (Jul 20, 2004)

I track student counts, earnings, expenses, advertising success, etc.

WhiteBirch


----------



## MisterMike (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a sign-in book to track attendance each class.


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 23, 2004)

Paper work leads to statistics which allows you to track your progress and plan for seuccess.  I track attendance, walk ins, phone call inquiries, testings, and new enrollments with how the learned about the school.


----------

